# Anyone hear the polk RtiA9s?



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has heard the Polk RtiA9s? What did you think? Are they good bang for the buck?
Here are the speakers in question: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RTIA9B/Polk-Audio-RTi-A9-Black.html


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have not heard the RTIA9's but I do know from what others have stated that they need a lot of power too them to get the quality sound they produce out.

I believe somewhere on the forums here there is a thread called Polk Speaker Fans or something. 

I am a fan of Polk Speakers and my whole setup is the Polk RTIA series....11 speakers...just don't own the RTIA9's though.

Give it some time and the other Polk Folk around here that do have them in there setup will happily chime in on the RTIA9's.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a 250 watt acurus amp would that be enough to power these bad boys?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

l300lover said:


> I have a 250 watt acurus amp would that be enough to power these bad boys?


I think owners of the RTIA9's would recommend at least 300 watts per channel. I run 200 watts per channel on my RTIA7's.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

l300lover said:


> I am wondering if anyone has heard the Polk RtiA9s? What did you think? Are they good bang for the buck?
> Here are the speakers in question: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RTIA9B/Polk-Audio-RTi-A9-Black.html


I would look around on Newegg.com or Amazon.com if you decide to get these speakers...they go on sale once in a while.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Per Polk:
8 ohms nominal and @ 1 watt 90dB SPL

2w 93
4w 96
8w 99
16w 101
32w 104
64w 107
128w 110
256w 113

So unless you want permanent hearing loss a 250 Watt amp is overkill and the real world difference between 250 and 300 Watts is nadia.

In another thread you asked about Def Tech speakers, I would pick Def Tech over Polk at every price point.
Including when Polk is heavily discounted.


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

So if money was not an option would the DT BP6s be better than the Polk Rti12s? The Polks have 6 speakers to the DTs 4. I listen to movies very loudly


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

At $1500 i would start to audition what ever i could before i make a move and i would start with the Evaluation Line Up ($1,000/pair max) that was made here Speaker Evaluation , also the Aperionaudio speakers ( the Verus Grand model ) are well received and reviewed i would look at that also .


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok the polks I can get for $800. Is there anything better at the $800 range?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

l300lover said:


> Ok the polks I can get for $800. Is there anything better at the $800 range?


$800 for the pair not bad if i didn't had the chance to audition other speakers i would take that deal but i always like to listen first buy after .


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm using Polk Audio RTi A9's at my home theater, and let me tell you..........these speakers are amazing for movies. As others did mention already, they simple shine when powered correctly. I'm using an Emotiva XPA-2 (300 wpc) to drive them (front speakers) and I do really like how they sound. 

Actually, before that, I was using two XPA-2 (bridged mode) to drive my fronts, so I was giving each speaker a nice 860 wpc, and these babies never sounded better. 

Yeah, it was a hard decision, but at the end I decided to sell one of my XPA-2's and I purchased and additional XPA-5 in order to run a 11.? system.

Are you planning on using the A9's just for movies? Or, are you going to use them to listening music too?

One more thing to consider is these are really big speakers and each of them weight 75 lbs., so you will need space and in some cases help to move them around. But, they are really good looking speakers too and after you move them around, you can put some ice in your lower back........:heehee:

Other place that you might want to visit (in addition to Newegg) is the Polk's eBay store. They usually have refurbished speakers with 2 years of warranty (instead of the 5 years for brand new speakers). I purchased a couple of speakers from them and no issues to report. Only way to tell they were refurbished was due to the sticker on the box telling me about that. 

What finish are you looking for your speakers. I originally purchased the black ones, but then I purchased the cherry ones....................:bigsmile:

Hopefully you will be able to score a nice pair of A9's and of course don't forget to buy the matching center speaker CSi A6.

Cheers!


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

I am probably gonna go black. And will be using them for 90% movies. Will my 250 at 8ohm amp run these well? And where did you cross yours over at? I am probably going to cross at 80hz. I have an SVS PB12-NSD for a sub so I have good lows.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

l300lover said:


> I am probably gonna go black. And will be using them for 90% movies. Will my 250 at 8ohm amp run these well? And where did you cross yours over at? I am probably going to cross at 80hz. I have an SVS PB12-NSD for a sub so I have good lows.


The finish on the blacks is really nice too. The fact we are talking about real wood veneer helps a lot. Honestly, you should be able to find a lot of pics of these speakers, but usually those pics are not making any justice to these speakers. 

Main reason, I did change my speakers from black to cherry was due to my subwoofer. I do also have SVS subwoofers and the finish on the first one was cherry. So, I decided to buy a new pair of A9's and the CSi A6 on cherry too...................:coocoo: Yep, that is me.

If you are not listening to crazy loud levels, then you 250 wpc amp (I'm assuming a two channel amp) should be more than enough to drive your A9's.

Also, the fact that you have a really nice subwoofer, it will help a lot to reduce the load from the speakers. Basically, you let the SVS do the heavy lifting for bass.

I tried multiple Xovers, but at the end I went back to a 80Hz xover. If you are going to use these speakers 90% for movies, then you are going to have a big, big smile in your face for months after you add the A9's to your system.

However, when you have a chance try to use the A9's to listen music. Change the configuration in your receiver from small (movies) to full range (music) plus your subwoofer. It is a really nice experience!

Cheers!


----------



## l300lover (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks cant wait to watch some movies with the polks!


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

l300lover said:


> Thanks cant wait to watch some movies with the polks!


Looking forward to read your initial impressions and pics, don't forget to post tons of pics!!!

:bigsmile:


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought 3 of them recently sight unseen or heard for that matter. For 400 a piece i couldn't resist to replace my LCR based on all the reviews i read. I hope i like them ha!


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to have the Polk Audio Monitor Series II. I sold my 7.2 set up. A co-workers had the RTiA7, and I went to his house to listen to them. They sounded good for movies, but for music there were too bright for me. That was the reason why I sold my set up.

If you have a local Fry's Electronics they usually have the RTiA9 / RTi12 in stock, and you can audition them if you want. Just take some music / movies that you want to listen to.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

Medi0gre said:


> I bought 3 of them recently sight unseen or heard for that matter. For 400 a piece i couldn't resist to replace my LCR based on all the reviews i read. I hope i like them ha!


Pics or didn't happen................:heehee:

Congrats..............:clap:


----------



## jimmyk36 (Sep 29, 2012)

l300lover said:


> Ok the polks I can get for $800. Is there anything better at the $800 range?


Where are you guys finding the A9s for $400?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a pair for sale. I'll take $800 + shipping, or local pickup.


----------



## jimmyk36 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just need 1 for a center channel. I have 2 already.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

jimmyk36 said:


> Where are you guys finding the A9s for $400?


I bought mine at a boxing day sale... http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=c4f5f34b6664574f3f0ed062e2e73fe8en02

They seem to be sold out though.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Medi0gre said:


> I bought mine at a boxing day sale... http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=c4f5f34b6664574f3f0ed062e2e73fe8en02
> 
> They seem to be sold out though.


That's an excellent price. The only issue that I see is that Futureshop is not an authorized dealer. Therefore, Polk Audio will not honor warranty.


----------

